# Spinning- Just finished!



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I just finished this yesterday. Actually, I finished spinning on Friday & washed & dried yesterday. I divided the roving in half lengthwise & spun two bobbins full starting from the same end. I was trying for a self striping yarn & think I succeeded. I don't know if I like the colors, but I think this was a giveaway at yarn school a year ago. I'll find something to do with it.... It weighs 97 grams. I actually have a little left on both bobbins that wouldn't fit on one after plying that I'm going to play with adding other colors to the ends until I have full bobbins.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

It looks wonderful. I love the colors!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice. The colors look like fall Maybe some orange or pale yellow to knit with it. Very nice spinning.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice fall colors!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I too, like the colors,


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I have questions for those of you who apparently are experienced in both dyeing and spinning. 

A few months ago a KPer showed us a hank of golden hued yarn she had dyed with Kool-Aid. I expect - she started with white roving? - where did she make the purchase? - where do I find the process she used? - should I purchase a Mayan and attempt to learn to spin before putting money into roving? - or should I purchase already dyed roving? (I saw an ad somewhere).

In other words, place me in spinning Kindergarten and tell me what I need to know. Thanks so much!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> I have questions for those of you who apparently are experienced in both dyeing and spinning.
> 
> A few months ago a KPer showed us a hank of golden hued yarn she had dyed with Kool-Aid. I expect - she started with white roving? - where did she make the purchase? - where do I find the process she used? - should I purchase a Mayan and attempt to learn to spin before putting money into roving? - or should I purchase already dyed roving? (I saw an ad somewhere).
> 
> In other words, place me in spinning Kindergarten and tell me what I need to know. Thanks so much!


Kindergarten Yup. If you purchase Plain yarn no color in natural fibers you can dye it. There are many dyes out there for you to use. You can use koolaide- Wiltons dye and Easter egg dye.
I just posted a link on one of the pages that tells you how to do it. If you want to learn to spin start with a drop spindle or a Mayan spindle it is a less expensive way to start. You can buy roving already dyed or plain roving. My I say try one or the other first. Try dyeing first then try using a spindle or the other way around only because you might be short your self out with 2 new crafts all at once. Using a spindle takes practice and more practice.

http://www.dyeyouryarn.com/hand-paint.html

This is the link that will give you how to's


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely colors!

Hazel


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice work! Beautiful fall colors!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Love those greens! How did you do that?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> I have questions for those of you who apparently are experienced in both dyeing and spinning.
> 
> A few months ago a KPer showed us a hank of golden hued yarn she had dyed with Kool-Aid. I expect - she started with white roving? - where did she make the purchase? - where do I find the process she used? - should I purchase a Mayan and attempt to learn to spin before putting money into roving? - or should I purchase already dyed roving? (I saw an ad somewhere).
> 
> In other words, place me in spinning Kindergarten and tell me what I need to know. Thanks so much!


Hmmm, I don't live too far east of you, just north of Sturbridge. I'd be happy to give you a lesson either on a wheel or on a spindle. But, you could also look at spinning lessons at Webs (check out their class schedule, they aren't all that pricey, but stay away from the boat anchor style spindles) and Berkshire Hills and Dales Guild is up near Lee. The folks at Webs will also have some roving that isn't too pricey available, stick with Romney to start to spin. PM me.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

The colors are so pretty. Cannot wait to see what you make.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> I have questions for those of you who apparently are experienced in both dyeing and spinning.
> 
> A few months ago a KPer showed us a hank of golden hued yarn she had dyed with Kool-Aid. I expect - she started with white roving? - where did she make the purchase? - where do I find the process she used? - should I purchase a Mayan and attempt to learn to spin before putting money into roving? - or should I purchase already dyed roving? (I saw an ad somewhere).
> 
> In other words, place me in spinning Kindergarten and tell me what I need to know. Thanks so much!


Those are worthy goals, and I'd be happy to do what I can to help.

But what you want to learn is an awful lot.

And you can't learn all of it at once.

What you need to do is pick part of all this as a place to start. Do you want to start with spinning or dyeing?

I think the best that you start a whole new thread about what you want to start with. Like maybe "I Want to Learn to Spin" or substitute Dye for Spin.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I want to learn how to dye and how to spin and I realize that's a lot so I don't expect to learn it all overnight. I'm learning the terms at the moment and responses that I've read so far have me thinking I should have at least one experience with dyeing. Someone suggested I purchase 100% wool yarn to dye and I'm going to take that as good advice that I will most likely follow before getting into spinning.

It'll be a few months before I can afford the wool and I have to finish the shawls I'm making for my niece, plus my sister wants me to crochet a duplicate of a large doily Mama made for her for the bride. I'll be busy with those things in order to have them ready for the wedding on September 17th.

I feel as though I've received a lot of really good advice already and like ARNOLD... (ha ha ha) "I'll... be backk!"


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> I want to learn how to dye and how to spin and I realize that's a lot so I don't expect to learn it all overnight. I'm learning the terms at the moment and responses that I've read so far have me thinking I should have at least one experience with dyeing. Someone suggested I purchase 100% wool yarn to dye and I'm going to take that as good advice that I will most likely follow before getting into spinning.
> 
> It'll be a few months before I can afford the wool and I have to finish the shawls I'm making for my niece, plus my sister wants me to crochet a duplicate of a large doily Mama made for her for the bride. I'll be busy with those things in order to have them ready for the wedding on September 17th.
> 
> I feel as though I've received a lot of really good advice already and like ARNOLD... (ha ha ha) "I'll... be backk!"


When I started dyeing yarn I used 50/50 wool acrylic base. You don't need a 100% wool, as long as there is about 40% wool content. I've dyed awesome yarns with this blend. Because the acrylic doesn't take all the dye you end up with amazing results. These yarns are usually cheaper and a better bet for learning to dye


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> When I started dyeing yarn I used 50/50 wool acrylic base. You don't need a 100% wool, as long as there is about 40% wool content. I've dyed awesome yarns with this blend. Because the acrylic doesn't take all the dye you end up with amazing results. These yarns are usually cheaper and a better bet for learning to dye


Thanks! I'll remember because money is a really big factor.


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

desireeross said:


> When I started dyeing yarn I used 50/50 wool acrylic base. You don't need a 100% wool, as long as there is about 40% wool content. I've dyed awesome yarns with this blend. Because the acrylic doesn't take all the dye you end up with amazing results. These yarns are usually cheaper and a better bet for learning to dye


Thank you for this idea. I would like to start dyeing this summer. It would be nice to save a bit of money. I will definitely look into this.


----------

